# Balmoral 13/2 afternoon/evening



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I will be heading out of Balmoral hopefully around 2.30 to 3 pm this Tuesday (weather dependant - may relcate to Roseville if conditions are bad). Will probably be out until 5.30 to 6 pm. Anyone welcome for more Bonito/Kingie/Tailor/Salmon action      . See you there Lloyd :wink:

Cheers.......Nick


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

That sounds good - I was thinking of going early morning tomorrow but I am prepared to change to an afternoon/evening run. I'll see how the weather looks tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

seabreeze says that the bad weather will continue all week - I might give this one a miss unless there is a miraculous turnaround.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Managed to remove the Nuclear Chicken from the pump so I'm all set and things are looking up! ESE Winds supposedly easing (the Naval wharf should be fairly sheltered), along with the rain easing tomorrow arvo. Seas predicted around 2+ metres, but again if you stay away from Middle Head shouldn't be too bad. High tide a 6.19pm  . Will make a last minute call though around midday :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Nick,

If you make it down to Balmoral for a look could you give me a call on 0410 767 986 to tell me what its like am keen for an evening session tonight will be on the water by 5:30 / 6:00. Now I am worried about the nights drawing in and loosing good fishing time!!!! Would be better if we didnt have daylight saving.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Right, all looks good. Will be launching around 3pm. Can fish a bit later tonight. Will probably leave around 6 to 6.30pm. Lloyd, will send you a text mate


----------

